# I'm back from Colorado, with lots of new layout photos



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I got back to my primary residence of Southern California but I was able to spend a good portion of the summer at my folk's place in Colorado. That's where our outdoor layout is. 

What kind of bugs me though is our internet service provider dropped their free website program and that means our layout website is currently down. But I'm in the process of looking for other free hosting sites and it should be back up in the near future. Thankfully I saved all the coding, pictures, etc... of the original website.


So below are a few photos of the layout this summer. And if you'd like to see more photos, I already posted a few on this site showing more of the Gomez store and a freight train run. Here are links to both topics:


Gomez Store: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/7/aft/121231/afv/topic/Default.aspx 
Freight Train Follow Along: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/15/aft/121404/afv/topic/Default.aspx




Roundhouse: 











Yard Overview:










Mine Camp:










Electric Repair:











San Juan on the bridges:










Good Roll By:









New Fire Station:










Freight Heading East: 











Water Wagon:










Sleepy Town of Dulce:


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing 

Terry


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Always liked looking at your layout, and the setting is beautiful. In yer herd of Accucraft's do you have a #463 mudhen. I have one having trouble with it running on the outdoor layout. I'm sure it's me, or an adjustment I haven't been able to figure out or find yet, just wondering. Regal


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 15 Aug 2011 11:55 AM 
Always liked looking at your layout, and the setting is beautiful. In yer herd of Accucraft's do you have a #463 mudhen. I have one having trouble with it running on the outdoor layout. I'm sure it's me, or an adjustment I haven't been able to figure out or find yet, just wondering. Regal 
We don't have a heard of Accucrafts. Just looks like it









We're actually a 1:22.5 layout, so our fleet include some oddities. 












From left to right are;

D&RGW #315 is an LGB mogul. RGS #461 is a custom built K-27 from a Bachmann 2-8-0. D&RGW #473 is a brass LGB/Aster K-28. And D&RGW #489 is a brass KISS K-36.

The only Accucraft loco we run on a regular basis is RGS Goose #5. We also have an Accucraft Whitcomb #1 that we use for the mine train.


Them Accucraft 1:20.3 locos are huge, even when compared to the very close scale of 1:22.5. So that is why I like these smaller locos becuase they were built (especilly the K-28 and K-36) for handling tight radius curves (LGB R2) so they track really well and rarely derail. So although 1:20.3 is correct scale for G gauge track, I am happy with our 1:22.5 line.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, smaller is better, I'd like to trade somehow or another for a Bachmann k-27, or smaller like you have so it would run better. My compadre' Noel Wilson says the Accucrafts are built for elevated level, and or iindoor level tracks, and they don't do so well outdoors. Regal


----------

